# Do you have any fursuits ?



## superfurydog (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you have any fursuits ? Maybe you can show me the type of fursuits .Such as , dog , bear ,cat ,fox ,wolf and so on ~


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 25, 2008)

Nobady here ?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a fox one, but my mom threw it away...

I want another one!!!!!  One of either Xen or Kirai...


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 25, 2008)

Why did ur mom throw it away?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

It was originally a halloween costume.  She got pissy because I don't like being people for that holiday.  She was just being a bitch.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 25, 2008)

i make fursuits and thus i have ALOT of them
if you want to see close ups or the full body versions of any of the costume below then see the gallery on my website http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm
i still own about half of the costumes below with the cat being my personal fave


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh.....I'm sorry to hear that......You are more luckier than me...I have never had a fursuit. I decide to buy a fursuit in a year .But I'm afraid that have enough moneny .Oh....What should I do ~~~ My God ~~~


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

I wish I had one- I'm planning on sometime trying to make one of my black wolf version of my fursona


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah....Just want one....But I'm afraid I have no eough money to buy the one !


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm actually making a costume of one of my characters, so I suppose that could count? It's based on the outfits from the cats musical though, not an actual fursuit


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes ! I agree with you .


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 28, 2008)

I have 2 1/2 fursuits.
My first ever suit was crudely thrown together with whatever materials I had on hand, so it looked horrible, and over the years some of its components have worn out so only half of it is left.
My second suit is my wolf suit I made which is in my avatar.
My third suit I inherited from my former mate, Saintly Bernard, when he died of cancer last November. So far I havenâ€™t done anything with it. I might eventually modify it to fit me and to be a different character.

I also have the materials to build another suit, which I want to be a pink goat, but I've been sort of slacking on that project.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 28, 2008)

I am currently making one out of any junk I can find which includes, but is not limited to:
Cardboard
Newspaper (Paper Mache stuff)
Old Shoes
Duct Tape
Plastic Dixie cups and bowls
Couch foam
Mattress foam

Only thing I've actually bought specifically for the project is a hot glue gun and glue sticks so my budget is currently: ~$4

I'm expecting the fur to bump up the budget though >_<.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh...he was so nice .


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

I want one, but for now i at least want the tail ears and a collar, ill be fine with those until i move out and can afford 1 of my own


and if i DO get one i dont want it crappy, im getting most expensive i can get X3


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 28, 2008)

I've had 1 1/2. I sold the first one and didn't finish what would have been the second one. If you want something you need to just do it. Doing it yourself is the easiest way to get a suit and not normally too bad on the price. A lot of time though to learn how to make it.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope you can buy one as soon as possible . Then you can show some pictures to us .


----------



## dlorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Got one, and a 1/2 one in the idea planning currently.  Look up user Dlorn in the gallery to see pictures, name of suit is 'nipobow'

Second suit will be my main character Dlorn, will be another year till it is begun.. mostly since the first one I paid for, and since then.. prices at base for suits has gone up over 1000 and I'd feel better if I spent that much doing it myself *grins*


----------



## da-fox (Jun 29, 2008)

My fursuit is under construction by myself. The head foaming is almost finished! ^^
It will be a full suit.


----------



## Beetlecat (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 30, 2008)

Show off Beetle  (I love that suit <3 )


----------



## Beetlecat (Jun 30, 2008)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> Show off Beetle  (I love that suit <3 )



heheh *evil grin*


----------



## ziggy47 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have none, but I have four pairs of cat ears and three tails. Two ears don't completely match the tails though. Don't have a fursona, as I don't consider myself a furry and don't care for fursonas. My money is currently going towards a Wii and a small Ipod. I don't really "get" what the point of fursonas is, and don't feel I'm a furry, so I feel I don't need one. I just appreciate the art and love animals. That's all.


----------

